# Newest batch 20 feminized assorted strains



## thomasbagnell (Aug 6, 2021)

These were planted by seed a week and half ago I can't wait for the GMO x Skittles have 3 of them in there


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2021)

very nice


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

Yup we are to dumb to figure this out.....he is a bit smarter than most but like all spammers dropped his pants and showed his ass.  I am following .....


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

PM's disabled....


----------



## pute (Aug 7, 2021)

PM's disabled....


----------



## thomasbagnell (Aug 11, 2021)

Got topped today 3 weeks


----------



## pute (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks good.


----------

